# Experts to Discuss IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Experts to Discuss IBS in 2004: The Impact of New and Emerging Therapies on Quality of LifeTo: Assignment Desk, Daybook Editor, Health and Medical Reporte Contact: Malaika Hilliard for the American College of Gastroenterology, 202-973-5896 or mhilliard###porternovelli.comNews Advisory: WHO: The American College of Gastroenterology (ACG) is an association of more than 8,000 gastrointestinal (GI) professionals committed to the scientific study and medical treatment of disorders of the gastrointestinal (GI) tract.WHAT: Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is one of the most common GI disorders in the United States, affecting more than 58 million Americans. It is characterized by recurring symptoms of abdominal discomfort or pain, bloating, and an altered bowel habit, either constipation, diarrhea or both. GI specialists will address the impact of new and emerging therapies for treating IBS, and how they can affect the quality of life for those suffering from the disorder. EXPERTS: -- Harris Clearfield, M.D., MACG, MCP-Hahnemann, Philadelphia, Pa.-- Philip E. Jaffe, M.D., FACG, University of Connecticut Health Sciences Center, Farmington, Conn.-- G. Richard Locke, M.D., FACG, Mayo Clinic, Rochester, Minn.-- Nicholas Talley, M.D., FACG, Mayo Clinic, Rochester, Minn.-- Lawrence J. Brandt, M.D., MACG, Montefiore Medical Center, Bronx, N.Y.-- Kevin W. Olden, M.D., FACG, University of South Alabama, Mobile, Ala.-- Lin Chang, M.D., Center for Neurovisceral Sciences & Women's Health, UCLA, Los Angeles, Calif.WHERE: ACG Press Room, Daytona Room, Gaylord Palms, Orlando, Florida Reporters also can participate by dialing toll free 1-800-588-3167 and entering 1176 number when prompted to enter a pass code. WHEN: Monday, Nov. 1, 2004, 12:30 p.m. (EST)


----------

